# again?



## sarah (Jun 12, 2005)

you guys changed the set up again?


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2005)

Where? Am I missing something?


----------



## sarah (Jun 12, 2005)

on the main page,didnt u notice or i'm being mistaken?


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2005)

Going back to look....


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2005)

Still don't see anything sarah. Sorry. I have my Favorite set to go right to the Forum Listing page but I don't see anything on the main page either.

Do you mean the ad thingy?


----------



## sarah (Jun 12, 2005)

be4,only the topics related with recipes and stuffed appeared on the main page,right?but now there are a lot more topics that r related to cookware,general cooking questions etc....


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2005)

OK, How stunned am I? I have NEVER noticed that. Sorry sarah. Like I said, I have my computer set to go directly to the Forum Listings so I rarely go to the home page. LOL.


----------



## sarah (Jun 12, 2005)

and here i thought i was being crazy


----------



## jkath (Jun 12, 2005)

And, did you notice that now we all know Crewsk is the most talkative and that most people prefer plain/vanilla yogurt? (Look on the left bar of a main page, not a thread)


----------



## middie (Jun 12, 2005)

i just see the one about crewsk being the top poster. do you think she'd feel honored? lol


----------



## sarah (Jun 13, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> And, did you notice that now we all know Crewsk is the most talkative and that most people prefer plain/vanilla yogurt? (Look on the left bar of a main page, not a thread)


 
 oh yeah  thats something new too,cant see the vanilla yogurt part though


----------



## crewsk (Jun 13, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i just see the one about crewsk being the top poster. do you think she'd feel honored? lol


 

Just call me "Mouth of the South"!


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2005)

lol crewsk. i will not.


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

I know I'm not the only one who can see the yogurt part
(I'm not crazy....I'm not crazy...I'm not crazy...well, maybe a little, but....)

Look on the left bar, where you saw Crewsk, and then look down. It used to be the poll for the DC motto, but now it says "current poll" with the yogurt %s.

Do you guys see it?


----------



## mudbug (Jun 13, 2005)

I saw it, jkath.


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2005)

nope i still don't see it. maybe i'm the crazy one?


----------



## jkath (Jun 13, 2005)

So, mudbug and I either:
A. have special magical powers that enable us to see and know everything...
 - or - 
B. are the only ones looking down....

However, now the yogurt poll is gone, and it's the vacation poll


HEY!!! Maybe you can only SEE a poll if you VOTE in a poll...!


----------



## middie (Jun 13, 2005)

okay i see the vacation poll but i did NOT see the yogurt poll


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2005)

Its Monday. The poll got switched sometime this morning. You can see the poll all the time, but you can only see the RESULTS if you vote in it I think.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 14, 2005)

I saw the yogurt poll & now I see the vacation poll.


----------

